# König, zwanzig, einzig (Aussprache -ig)



## gabrigabri

Wie spricht man Worte wie zwanzig, König, usw aus?
Viele Personen haben mir gesagt, dass die korrekteste Form,  wie ein "ik" (zwanzik) ist, aber immerwieder höre ich Leute die sagen "zwanzisch, zwazich" (und im Wörterbuch steht "Könich").
 "Zwanisch" ist sicher Dialekt, aber was ist das Beste zwischen "ik" und "ich"?
Danke! Ich bitte euch um Korrekturen!!
Ciao


----------



## jester.

So hart das klingen mag, das beste wäre es "ig" auszusprechen 

Aber ich denke "ik" ist da näher dran als "isch", auch wenn ich das oft sage...


----------



## gabrigabri

j3st3r said:
			
		

> So hart das klingen mag, das beste wäre es "ig" auszusprechen




Und warum höre ich es kaum? In Österreich sagt man das schon eher, aber in Deutschland nicht so oft (leider kann ich nur sagen, was ich höre, das heißt vom Fernsehen). Stimmt?


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Wie spricht man Worte wie zwanzig, König, usw aus?



Die korrekte hochsprachliche Aussprache lautet -ch wie in "ich":
König [Könich], aber Könige [Könige]

Die -sch-Variante ist stark dialektisch.

Die -ig/-ik-Variante ist einfach falsch und wird häufig von Dialekt-Sprechern verwandt, die die hochsprachliche Lautung nicht beherrschen und es "zu gut meinen".

Kajjo


----------



## morx

Das klingt nach großem Blödsinn für mich!

Hochdeutsch ist einfach -ik/-ig (man hört im Prinzip keinen großen Unterschied).
Viele sprechen Dialekt.
In Norddeutschland sagt man sehr oft "-ich" und in Mittel-/Süd- und Ostdeutschland meist -isch. Aber eben nicht überall.
Es gibt auch Leute, die es richtig aussprechen, ist bei uns eigentlich normal (Hessen).
Hamburger sagen doch selbst oft "Hamburch", ein wirkliches "-g" am Ende gibt es beim Gesprochenen bei ihnen nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

morx said:
			
		

> Das klingt nach großem Blödsinn für mich!
> Hochdeutsch ist einfach -ik/-ig (man hört im Prinzip keinen großen Unterschied). Viele sprechen Dialekt.
> In Norddeutschland sagt man sehr oft "-ich" und in Mittel-/Süd- und Ostdeutschland meist -isch. Aber eben nicht überall.
> Es gibt auch Leute, die es richtig aussprechen, ist bei uns eigentlich normal (Hessen).
> Hamburger sagen doch selbst oft "Hamburch", ein wirkliches "-g" am Ende gibt es beim Gesprochenen bei ihnen nicht.



Hallo Morx,
bitte verwirre Sprachanfänger und ausländische Fragesteller nicht mit Falschinformationen! Es gibt eine hochdeutsche Standardaussprache, die z.B. auch im "Duden Aussprache-Wörterbuch" (liegt mir vor!) genau definiert ist.

1) zwanzig, König, ewig werden mit [-ch] wie in "ich" ausgesprochen. Nur die deklinierten Formen wie Könige werden auch mit [-ige] gesprochen.

2) -isch, -ig, -ik sind Dialektformen. Dialektsprecher sprechen häufig fälschlich -ik, wenn sie ohne Erfolg versuchen Hochdeutsch zu sprechen.

3) Natürlich liegen -ig und -ik phonetisch nahe beieinander, aber sie sind doch nicht gleich! Es hilft niemandem, dies als egal zu deklarieren!

4) Hamburg wird [Hamburk] gesprochen. Es stimmt allerdings, daß viele Hamburger [Hamburch] sprechen.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Die korrekte Aussprache von "ewig" und "König" kann unter www.leo.org auch angehört werden. 

Dazu rechts auf "i" clicken und aus dem Menü "Aussprache" wählen.

Grüße,
Kajjo

PS
vgl. da auch "Berg" wie [Berk]


----------



## jester.

Ich denke wir als Muttersprachler können selber oft nicht unterscheiden was Dialekt und was Hochsprache ist. Also im Gesprochenen.
In der Schriftform gibt es ja nur eine akzeptierte Standardsprache.


----------



## Jana337

morx said:
			
		

> Das klingt nach großem Blödsinn für mich!


Wenn man mit etwas nicht einverstanden ist, kann man es auch anders ausdrücken! 


> Hochdeutsch ist einfach -ik/-ig (man hört im Prinzip keinen großen Unterschied).
> Viele sprechen Dialekt.
> In Norddeutschland sagt man sehr oft "-ich" und in Mittel-/Süd- und Ostdeutschland meist -isch. Aber eben nicht überall.
> Es gibt auch Leute, die es richtig aussprechen, ist bei uns eigentlich normal (Hessen).
> Hamburger sagen doch selbst oft "Hamburch", ein wirkliches "-g" am Ende gibt es beim Gesprochenen bei ihnen nicht.


Meines Erachtens hat Kajjo Recht. Ich habe die "-ich" Aussprache als standardsprachlich gelernt.

Was sagt der Duden?


> Nicht ['aink] (einig), sondern ['ainç], nicht ['tsvantskst] (zwanzigste), sondern ['tsvantsçst], nicht ['kø:nk] (König), sondern ['kø:nç]. Wenn jedoch die Ableitungssilbe -lich oder ein Wort mit [ç] in der ersten Silbe unmittelbar folgt, dann wird [k] gesprochen: königlich ['kø:nklç], Königreich ['kø:nkraiç].
> 
> (c) Dudenverlag 1998



Jana


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich denke wir als Muttersprachler können selber oft nicht unterscheiden was Dialekt und was Hochsprache ist. Also im Gesprochenen.
> In der Schriftform gibt es ja nur eine akzeptierte Standardsprache.



Ich glaube, daß dies nur auf diejenigen Muttersprachler zutrifft, die mit starkem Dialekt aufgewachsem sind. Die meisten Norddeutschen können sehr wohl leicht zwischen Dialekt und Hochsprache unterscheiden, auch wenn sie selbst etliche Kleinigkeiten ebenfalls nicht hochsprachlich aussprechen.

Du hast aber insoweit recht, daß regional typische Variationen einem selbst nicht als abweichend auffallen -- man hat einfach das Gefühl, man spräche Hochdeutsch. Erst wenn man selbst sprachinteressiert ist, bemerkt man die kleinen Nuancen.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, daß die heutige Standardform der gesprochenen Hochsprache nicht klar definiert wäre. Und genau diese sollte Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Schülern auch klar vermittelt werden.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Was sagt der Duden?



Danke, Jana, für die Assistenz in diesem widerborstigen Thread! Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt gleich die Kompetenz des Dudens angezweifelt. Hoffentlich gibt es nicht bald auch noch eine "Neue Deutsche Aussprache", bei der Dialekte als korrekte Nebenform erlaubt sind! *seufz*

*Über manche Dinge lohnt es sich eigentlich wirklich nicht zu diskutieren. Man kann solche Fragen ganz klar mit einem Blick in ein Wörterbuch beantworten. Wer keines hat und die Antwort selbst nicht weiß, sollte sich bitte einfach zurückhalten.*

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, daß dies nur auf diejenigen Muttersprachler zutrifft, die mit starkem Dialekt aufgewachsem sind. Die meisten Norddeutschen können sehr wohl leicht zwischen Dialekt und Hochsprache unterscheiden, auch wenn sie selbst etliche Kleinigkeiten ebenfalls nicht hochsprachlich aussprechen.
> 
> Du hast aber insoweit recht, daß regional typische Variationen einem selbst nicht als abweichend auffallen -- man hat einfach das Gefühl, man spräche Hochdeutsch. Erst wenn man selbst sprachinteressiert ist, bemerkt man die kleinen Nuancen.
> *
> Das meinte ich. Es sind so zu sagen die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede, die man wegen des Gewöhnungseffekts garnicht bemerkt.*
> 
> Das bedeutet aber nicht, daß die heutige Standardform der gesprochenen Hochsprache nicht klar definiert wäre. Und genau diese sollte Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Schülern auch klar vermittelt werden.
> 
> *Natürlich. Das entspricht ja dann auch unserem neuen Verhaltenskodex, den Jana für uns erstellt hat.*
> 
> Kajjo



Meine Antworten sind im Zitat oben.


----------



## Kajjo

Dann sind wir beide uns [einich], j3st3r.

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Danke, Jana, für die Assistenz in diesem widerborstigen Thread! Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt gleich die Kompetenz des Dudens angezweifelt. Hoffentlich gibt es nicht bald auch noch eine "Neue Deutsche Aussprache", bei der Dialekte als korrekte Nebenform erlaubt sind! *seufz*



Du hast die Diskussion zwar gerade selber abgelehnt, aber sind Dialekte und die dazugehörige Aussprache denn "falsch"?

Wer spricht denn schon 100% Hochdeutsch im Alltag?


----------



## gabrigabri

Nicht ['aink] (einig), sondern ['ainç], nicht ['tsvantskst] (zwanzigste), sondern ['tsvantsçst], nicht ['kø:nk] (König), sondern ['kø:nç]. Wenn jedoch die Ableitungssilbe -lich oder ein Wort mit [ç] in der ersten Silbe unmittelbar folgt, dann wird [k] gesprochen: königlich ['kø:nklç], Königreich ['kø:nkraiç]. 

(c) Dudenverlag 1998 

Warum ist die Aussprache ohne "i bzw. e" dargestellt?


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Du hast die Diskussion zwar gerade selber abgelehnt


Gerne können wir über solche Fragen wie in Deinem Beitrag diskutieren! Aber wir können hier nicht über die korrekte Rechtschreibung oder Aussprache diskutieren, wenn die Antwort zweifelsfrei mit jedem Wörterbuch einfach gegeben werden kann.



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Aber sind Dialekte und die dazugehörige Aussprache denn "falsch"?


Ja, Dialekte sind im Sinne der Hochsprache falsch. Als Dialekt sind sie OK. Ich will auch keineswegs bezweifeln, daß mundartliche Varianten die Sprache bereichern oder das regionale Identitätsgefühl steigern können.



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Wer spricht denn schon 100% Hochdeutsch im Alltag?


Wer schreibt schon 100% fehlerfrei? Gibt es deswegen nicht trotzdem eine eindeutige Orthographie?

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Warum ist die Aussprache ohne "i bzw. e" dargestellt?


Sicherlich ist das nur ein Problem mit dem Zeichensatz. Das "i" wird natürlich mitgesprochen.

Kajjo

PS
Höre Dir einfach mal de Aussprache von Leo an! Siehe oben!


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ja, Dialekte sind im Sinne der Hochsprache falsch. Als Dialekt sind sie OK. Ich will auch keineswegs bezweifeln, daß mundartliche Varianten die Sprache bereichern oder das regionale Identitätsgefühl steigern können.


 Aber ich denke mal, dass die verschiedenen Dialekte in ihrer Gesamtheit viel verbreiteter sind als die Hochsprache. Insofern erscheint es mir ein wenig realitätsfremd, sie als falsch anzusehen. Was die Aussprache angeht, so sehe ich sie eher als eine Art Wegweiser, der in den verschiedenen Dialekten zu einem gewissen Grad befolgt oder nicht befolgt wird.




> Wer schreibt schon 100% fehlerfrei? Gibt es deswegen nicht trotzdem eine eindeutige Orthographie?


 Doch, die gibt es. Ich sehe das so wie oben, die Ortographie ist auch ein Wegweiser. Allerdings sollte dieser natürlich viel stärker verwendet werden. So gut man es kann und am besten natürlich zu 100%.


Jana wird den ganzen Teil über Dialekte gleich wieder abspalten


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sicherlich ist das nur ein Problem mit dem Zeichensatz. Das "i" wird natürlich mitgesprochen.


 Entschuldigung, das Zeichen, das der Duden für "i" benutzt, kann ich nicht hierher kopieren. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Was die Aussprache angeht, so sehe ich sie eher als eine Art Wegweiser, der in den verschiedenen Dialekten zu einem gewissen Grad befolgt oder nicht befolgt wird.



Dies mag für Muttersprachler tolerierbar sein, aber für Sprachschüler ist es das nicht. Es ist schon schwer genug, Deutsch so auszusprechen, daß man auf Anhieb verstanden wird. Wenn sich nun ein starker englischer Akzent mit Berlinerisch oder gar Schwäbisch mischt, dann wird es schnell hoffnungslos.

Wenn ein Schotte Englisch spricht, sagt man sich als Deutscher vielleicht: Na, die Fehler kann ich doch auch machen -- aber seltsamerweise wird man als englischsprechender Deutscher dann sehr viel schlechter verstanden. Akzent und Dialekt zu mischen ist sehr gefährlich.

Die Tips, die wir hier geben, dienen unter anderem dazu, Tests zu bestehen oder am Telefon verstanden zu werden. Da hilft ein Dialekt wirklich überhaupt nicht!

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Ich hatte das jetzt eher auf Muttersprachler bezogen, aber was Sprachschüler angeht, hast du natürlich 100% recht.


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich hatte das jetzt eher auf Muttersprachler bezogen, aber was Sprachschüler angeht, hast du natürlich 100% recht.



Und ich würde einem Berliner niemals seinen Dialekt übelnehmen!

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Na wunderbar. Dann sind wir uns ja wieder einich 

Auch wenn ich kein Berliner bin. Aber ich bin mir auch bei mir selbst manchmal nicht sicher, was "richtig" und "falsch, also was Hochsprache und Dialekt ist. Aber im Endeffekt ist das wohl nicht so entscheidend, solange ich mich verständigen kann.


----------



## morx

Hab ich ja noch nie gehört, müsste man mal den ganzen Deutschlehrern sagen, die ich bisher hatte.
Ich hatte welche in Hamburg und welche in Hessen und mir wurde beigebracht, dass man es auspricht, wie es geschrieben steht: "-ig".


----------



## Kajjo

morx said:
			
		

> Hab ich ja noch nie gehört, müsste man mal den ganzen Deutschlehrern sagen, die ich bisher hatte.
> Ich hatte welche in Hamburg und welche in Hessen und mir wurde beigebracht, dass mal es auspricht, wie es geschrieben steht: "-ig".


Dann hast Du aber wirklich Pech gehabt! Vielleicht kann man noch Schadensersatzansprüche gegen die stümperhaften Deutschlehrer vorbringen?

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich aber gar nicht, ob wir so etwas jemals konkret beigebracht bekommen haben... dagegen bin ich mir sicher, daß der Großteil meiner Lehrer dies korrekt ausgesprochen hat. 

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Wenn ich mir diese Diskussion ansehe, scheint mir, dass man heute in Deutschland satirische Pillen verabreicht haben muss! 

Eine gewisse Mäßigung in der Wortwahl wäre angebracht. 

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Dann hast Du aber wirklich Pech gehabt! Vielleicht kann man noch Schadensersatzansprüche gegen die stümperhaften Deutschlehrer vorbringen?
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich aber gar nicht, ob wir so etwas jemals konkret beigebracht bekommen haben... dagegen bin ich mir sicher, daß der Großteil meiner Lehrer dies korrekt ausgesprochen hat.
> 
> Kajjo


Kannst du einem Deutschlerner erklären, warum man "Köni*ch*" aber "köni*k*lich" sagt? Warum heißt es dann aber Eini*chk*eit und nicht Eini*k*eit? Einfach zu verstehe ist das nicht, zumal das "g" im Auslaut etymologisch oft schon zu seinem Allophon wurde:

er sagt (dialektisch: er sacht)
Könige (dialektisch: Könje)
eilig (korrekt: eilich)


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Kannst du einem Deutschlerner erklären, warum man "Köni*ch*" aber "köni*k*lich" sagt? Warum heißt es dann aber Eini*chk*eit



Nun, erstens muß man gar nicht die Aussprache jedes einzelnen Wortes auf Regeln zurückführen, sondern man muß die Wörter den Schülern nur korrekt beibringen und vorsprechen. Darum ging es ja auch in diesem Thread.

Im Englischen ist die Aussprache wesentlich willkürlicher als im Deutschen, aber auch wir müssen akzeptieren, daß wir keine strikte Aussprache besitzen, sondern man etliche Vokabeln mit richtiger Aussprache einfach auswendig lernen muß!

Sicherlich haben aber die Ausnahmen [Könikreich] und [köniklich] damit zu tun, daß sonst eine Häufung von [ch]-Lauten auftreten würde.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sicherlich haben aber die Ausnahmen [Könikreich] und [köniklich] damit zu tun, daß sonst eine Häufung von [ch]-Lauten auftreten würde.


Das Duden-Zitat erklärt es:


> Wenn jedoch die Ableitungssilbe -lich oder ein Wort mit [ç] in der ersten Silbe unmittelbar folgt, dann wird [k] gesprochen.


Also eine feste Regel, oder?

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Also eine feste Regel, oder?



Ja, das klingt ganz so, als ob es tatsächlich auch für solche Fälle eine Regel im Deutschen gibt. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur die Beschreibung einer Beobachtung.

Wie auch immer, die Lage ist klar definiert! Und das ist doch das Entscheidende, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das Duden-Zitat erklärt es:
> 
> Also eine feste Regel, oder?
> 
> Jana


 
Gut, dann hätten wir Probleme mit "Königtum". Heißt es Könichtum oder Köniktum? Ein weiteres Problem ist auch Königs Wusterhausen: Ich hätte es [iks] ausgesprochen, aber laut Duden muss es [içs] sein.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Gut, dann hätten wir Probleme mit "Königtum". Heißt es Könichtum oder Köniktum?


Könichtum. Warum sollte es Köniktum sein?





> Ein weiteres Problem ist auch Königs Wusterhausen: Ich hätte es [iks] ausgesprochen, aber laut Duden muss es [içs] sein.


Warum denn [iks]?

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Gut, dann hätten wir Probleme mit "Königtum". Heißt es Könichtum oder Köniktum? Ein weiteres Problem ist auch Königs Wusterhausen: Ich hätte es [iks] ausgesprochen, aber laut Duden muss es [içs] sein.


Natürlich heißt es [Könichtum]. Die Regel, die Jana genannt hat, ist doch ganz einfach zu verstehen. Abgesehen davon sind wir beide doch Muttersprachler?!

Hast Du wirklich Schwierigkeiten mit der hochdeutschen Aussprache oder ist das nur wieder Deine Diskussionsfreude?

Kajjo


----------



## morx

Zum Glück versteht man sich beim Unterhalten, egal ob -ich oder -ik.
Die Regeln sind ja furchtbar, mir vergeht echt die Freude an der Sprache.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Könichtum. Warum sollte es Köniktum sein?


 
Ich weiß es nicht. Das Wort habe ich vorher noch nie gesagt - werde ich sicher auch nie wieder! Aber ich hätte es, ehrlich gesagt, "Köniktum" ausgesprochen, ohne deine Regel zu kennen.



> Warum denn [iks]?


 
Weil ich es immer so höre. Ich werde demnächst mal darauf achten.


----------



## cyanista

An meiner Uni heißt eine Dozentin Königs. Ihr Name wird von Studenten und Professoren [köniks] ausgesprochen. Vielleicht, weil [könichs] ein Zungenbrecher wäre?


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> An meiner Uni heißt eine Dozentin Königs. Ihr Name wird von Studenten und Professoren [köniks] ausgesprochen. Vielleicht, weil [könichs] ein Zungenbrecher wäre?


 
Genau deswegen wird wohl auch immer Köniks Wusterhausen gesagt. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, [içs] auszusprechen.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau deswegen wird wohl auch immer Köniks Wusterhausen gesagt. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, [içs] auszusprechen.


Na gut, Namen sind etwas speziell. Wie würdet ihr denn "die jüngste Tochter des Königs" aussprechen?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Na gut, Namen sind etwas speziell. Wie würdet ihr denn "die jüngste Tochter des Königs" aussprechen?
> 
> Jana


 
Köniks.

Und zwar, weil es sonst ein Zungebrecher wäre. Der Duden ist damit aber nicht einverstanden.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Köniks.
> 
> Und zwar, weil es sonst ein Zungebrecher wäre. Der Duden ist damit aber nicht einverstanden.


 Zungenbrecher? Ich finde es einfach. Wie kommst Du dann mit den Ordnungszahlen klar?  Sag bloß nicht, dass Deutsche "zwanzikste" sagen. Das wäre mir bestimmt aufgefallen. Oder bilde ich mir etwas ein? 

Außerdem sagen viele "ich mach's", obwohl sie ruhig die längere Form benutzen könnten, wenn "chs" so schwierig wäre. Es sei denn, der ach-Laut kommt Dir einfacher vor.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Zungenbrecher? Ich finde es einfach. Wie kommst Du dann mit den Ordnungszahlen klar?  Sag bloß nicht, dass Deutsche "zwanzikste" sagen. Das wäre mir bestimmt aufgefallen. Oder bilde ich mir etwas ein?


 
Warum nicht? "Der zwanzikste" wird oft gesagt, allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass auch ich "zwanzichste" sage.



> Außerdem sagen viele "ich mach's", obwohl sie ruhig die längere Form benutzen könnten, wenn "chs" so schwierig wäre. Es sei denn, der ach-Laut kommt Dir einfacher vor.


 
Ja, der ach-Laut ist einfacher mit einem "s" zu kombinieren als der ich-Laut. Ich würde natürlich lieber "ich maks" sagen, aber das würde das Wort verändern.

Wie gesagt, Köniks ist einfacher auszusprechen als Könichs - um nicht zu weit vom Thema abzuweichen.


----------



## gabrigabri

Und was ist mit einem Wort wie z.B. "billiger"?
Billicher?
oder billiger?
oder billiker??


----------



## Kajjo

Siehe Post #6, #7 und #9 dieses Threads.
(Kurz: Aussprache in Wortmitte wie -g.)

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, Köniks ist einfacher auszusprechen als Könichs - um nicht zu weit vom Thema abzuweichen.



Ich finde diese sehr persönliche Sichtweise von Dir ist nicht für das Allgemeinverständnis dieses Threads hilfreich. Für mich und viele andere ist -ichs genauso einfach auszusprechen wie -iks oder -igs. 

Wir sollten uns hier an die standardsprachliche Lautung halten und nicht individuelle Dialekte und  Ausspracheprobleme diskutieren.

Kajjo

PS für Deutsch-Lerner:
Die korrekte Aussprache ist in den Post #6-#9 erklärt. Es gibt etliche gute Links mit Hörbeispielen, die die korrekte Aussprache demonstrieren.


----------



## driFDer

Hutschi said:
			
		

> The "g" is spoken as "k"-sound (the last consonant is hardened, usually).
> 
> In some regions, it is spoken like "ch" in "ich".


 
Does this apply to the word König?  I pronounce it with the soft "ch" sound. But I have heard it pronounced with the "k" ending. I've always figured the "k" ending was wrong.


----------



## Kajjo

driFDer said:


> Does this apply to the word König?  I pronounce it with the soft "ch" sound. But I have heard it pronounced with the "k" ending. I've always figured the "k" ending was wrong.


Hi Drifder,
The pronunciation has been explained in Post #6. Please re-read the thread.

Summary: The only valid standard German pronunciation of "König" is like "Könich" with a sound like in "ich".

All other pronunciations are wrong with regards to standard pronunciation. This can be looked up in every dictionary. 

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

In the Duden, "Das Aussprachewörterbuch", steht, that in many cases the consonants or vowels may be replaced in the spoken language. 

For example, the "ch" sound is replaced by "k" at the word ending.

They give the example:

Einig ['ainich] -> ['ainik] and many more. This is called "Umgangslautung" - (usually spoken language). (Note: I replaced the IPA ['ainıç] notation here.)

Additionally, there could be an effect, called "Überlautung" - here the words are especially spoken very clearly, and you may have changes compared to the "Standardlautung" (standard of spoken language.)

The Duden never said, that the "Umgangslautung" is wrong. It is valid and used in the language. The Standardlautung is used in TV, Radio, theatre (in fact, it was introduced at first in theatres).

All this is valid in "Hochdeutsch", and it is used daily. 



> Kajjo wrote:
> Summary: The only valid standard German pronunciation of "König" is like "Könich" with a sound like in "ich".


 
Right. But:


Due to the "Umgangslautung", you will find as well "Könich" as "Könik" in the spoken language.


----------



## Hutschi

Weil es sich um linguistischen Kontext handelt, muss man zwischen Hochdeutsch und Standardsprache unterscheiden. (Meist sind es Synonyme, hier nicht.)
Entsprechend der Regeln sollen wir Hochdeutsch erklären.
Because it is linguistic context, there is a difference between High German and Standard German. 
According to the rules of the forum, we discuss Hochdeutsch (High German)

Für Hochdeutsch gilt:

Summary for "König"

Standardaussprache (standard) according to "Duden", Aussprachewörterbuch

[der 'kønıç] der König
aber: 
['kønıklıç] königlich
[die 'kønıge] die Könige



Umgangslautung (additional versions in spoken language according to _descriptive _rules)
[der 'kø:nık]
['kønıçlıç]
[die 'kø:nıçe]

Note: this is not dialect:

in dialect, it may be: [gønıçlıç] or something else.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Standardaussprache oder Umgangslautung (additional versions in spoken language according to rules)


I am absolutely opposed to the notion that there is more than one "pronuncation according to the rules". There is one accepted standard pronunciation and nothing else.

The Duden's paragraph "Ungenormte Lautung" (non-standardised pronunciation) is meant as description of what is actually said. The Duden explicitly says that it is not possible to _"describe the richness of individual, regional and social varieties" _and warns that some of these pronunciations sound _"alien or primitive". _The "Ungenormte Lautung" is a help for people to learn regional varieties of colloquial, non-standard language. It is in no way possible to call these pronunciations "according to rules", because these are no rules, but only observations.

Whether you call something regional or dialect is a superfluous discussion, because either way it is not standard German pronunciation.

If specifically asked for regional variations, we will provide assistance. But when asked "how something is properly pronounced" we will have to restrict us to standard German pronunciation. Everything else is doing harm to learners. There is no sense to convey details about deviations to people who fight for learning the proper pronunciation.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Kajjo,

the whole thread is about the regional usage and the standard, beginning from the very first topic. The standard is unknown even for a lot of very educated people in this case.

I just tried to summarize it. 

It was asked, and I tried to clarify, what are variants.

For the Standard High German, there are written prescriptive rules.
For nonstandard High German, there are descriptive rules, which are prescriptive in some sense of culture but not standard.

In the Duden, they give descriptive transformation rules. 

When you learn the language from a book, it may be correct, only to know what is standard. But when you learn it from native speakers, you must know, if they speak a regional variant. 

Best regards
Bernd

PS: If somebody asks only for Standard, I will give only this answer.
But if a lot of people mix the forms (including me until I read it in the Duden), I prefer to sort it out.


----------



## Hutschi

A good reference online dictionary providing the standard is

Langenscheidt Wörterbücher bei Wissen.de

http://www.wissen.de/wde/generator/.../index.html?dictqry=K%F6nig&dictqry=&dictlang=


----------



## jokasta

Hallo.My question doesn't have to do with a translation but more with the accent. I used to pronounce for example the number ''dreißig'' als ''dreißich''(ich-laut) and nobody has corrected me before. But today i heard it on the tv pronounced like ''dreißik''. Is only the ''dreißik'' right or it has  to do with different regional pronunciations and both are right?
Thank you


----------



## uguban

In 'standard' German we pronouce the ending -ig like 'ich' (wichtig = wichtich, but: in 'wichtige' the -g- is pronounced) . There are some dialects in which the ending is ponounced like you heard in on TV (-ik). But of course both pronounciations are correct. (I'm not even sure if some people pronounce the ending like -ik, just because they have in mind how the word is written.)


----------



## Aurin

I want to add that the "g" in "-ig" ending words is pronounced "g" when it is followed by an termination.
Ein falscher "Fuffziger" (=Fünfziger)
Die Musik der dreißiger Jahre


----------



## Aurin

Zum Thema ein interessanter Link:
"Was sich nicht zur Norm der Hochlautung fügt, […] ist aber nicht ohne weiteres allgemein als Nichthochlautung zu bezeichnen. Es gibt nämlich Regeln für _landschaftliche Hochlautung_ in Österreich und in der deutschsprachigen Schweiz, die auf Grund eigenständiger Entwicklungen dort ebenso legitim sind wie Besonderheiten der deutschen Schriftsprache in diesen und anderen Außengebieten des deutschen Sprachraums. […] Ganz allgemein wird im Rahmen der gemäßigten Hochlautung im Süden Deutschlands bei der Nachsilbe -ig die Aussprache [Ik] statt [Iç] zugelassen […]"


----------



## Acrolect

Aurin said:


> Zum Thema ein interessanter Link:
> "Was sich nicht zur Norm der Hochlautung fügt, […] ist aber nicht ohne weiteres allgemein als Nichthochlautung zu bezeichnen. Es gibt nämlich Regeln für _landschaftliche Hochlautung_ in Österreich und in der deutschsprachigen Schweiz, die auf Grund eigenständiger Entwicklungen dort ebenso legitim sind wie Besonderheiten der deutschen Schriftsprache in diesen und anderen Außengebieten des deutschen Sprachraums. […] Ganz allgemein wird im Rahmen der gemäßigten Hochlautung im Süden Deutschlands bei der Nachsilbe -ig die Aussprache [Ik] statt [Iç] zugelassen […]"



Ich finde zwar den Ausdruck _landschaftlich_ in der Linguistik befremdlich (weil das für mich ein rein geographischer Ausdruck ist, und weil er suggeriert, dass Deutschland urbaner ist als Österreich und die Schweiz), aber die Grundaussage stimmt: die Aussprache mit dem Frikativ am Ende [ç], ist 'nur' bundesrepublikanisch Standard, in der Standardaussprache des österreichischen Deutsch (nicht notwendigerweise in den Dialekten - da gibt es weitere Varianten) werden Wörter auf <ig> mit dem Plosiv [k] ausgesprochen. Es sei für Sprachlernende, deren Zielvariante möglicherweise nicht bundesdeutsches Deutsch ist, hinzugefügt, dass sich  Realisierungen wie _Könich _u.Ä. zumindest in Österreich als sehr markiert BRdeutsch anhören.


----------



## Kajjo

Der Ausdruck _landschaftlich_ ist nur das deutsche Äquivalent von _regional, _soll also keineswegs auf urbane oder ländliche Gegensätze anspielen. Der von Dir ins Spiel gebrachte Ausdruck _bundesdeutsch_ ist eigentlich abwegig, da dafür bereits die Ausdrücke _hochdeutsch _und _standarddeutsch _zur Verfügung stehen. 

Für alle Deutschschüler: Die hochdeutsche Aussprache laut Duden ist König = [Könich] und jegliche Diskussion über Abweichungen betrifft nur _dialektale_ und _regionale Varianten_.

Kajjo


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Die -ig/-ik-Variante ist einfach falsch und wird häufig von Dialekt-Sprechern verwandt, die die hochsprachliche Lautung nicht beherrschen und es "zu gut meinen".



Einspruch, Euer Ehren.
Diese Variante ist nicht "einfach falsch" und auch kein "Dialekt".

Wir haben hier einen ähnlichen Fall wie bei der Aussprache von "China" und "Chemie".

*kina* und *kemie* sind nicht etwa  falsch und Dialekt.
Sie sind die akzeptierte  süddeutsche Variante  der Standard-Sprache.

Und so ist auch *könig* mit g am Ende die akzeptierte süddeutsche Variante der Standard-Sprache.

Über *könisch* mit sch am Ende will ich im Moment keine Aussage machen.

*könich* mit ch am Ende akzeptiere ich als norddeutsche Variante der Standard-Sprache, aber nicht als die allein richtige und alleinseligmachende Form.


----------



## Hutschi

Übrigens wird die Aussprache - *könich* - in vielen Zusammensetzungen blockiert.
Beispiel: "Königreich" - hier ist die ig/ik-Variante Standard, auch im Plural wird sie verwendet (Könige). *)
In jedem Fall treten aber alle Varianten auf.

Zur Frage des Standards stimme ich Acrolect (62) zu, es gibt verschiedene Standardaussprachen.

("Landschaftlich" ist aber in der Linguistik etabliert, wie auch Kajjo in #64 schrieb.)

Die Diskussion ist schon ziemlich alt. Interessant wäre, ob es in der Zwischenzeit Änderungen gab.

Noch eine Quelle:
Duden | Zweifelsfälle bei der Aussprache



> [...] Dasselbe gilt auch für die Buchstabenfolge -ig: Auch hier wird das auslautende -g standardsprachlich nicht wie ein k [k] gesprochen, sondern wie der Reibelaut in dem Wort „ich". [...] Sobald aber durch Deklination weitere Buchstaben hinzutreten, wird das g wieder wie g gesprochen: die Könige, eilige Nachrichten, in einer sperrigen Kiste. Folgt der Endung -ig die Ableitungssilbe -lich (königlich), so wird das g wie ein k [k] gesprochen. [...]



Gilt das auch für den Genitiv?
("des Königs")

---
*) edit: _Quelle ergänzt:_ Wie von Kajjo schon vor Jahren erwähnt wurde, und wie es im Ausspracheduden steht.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Gilt das auch für den Genitiv?
> ("des Königs")



Oder bei: Königsohn - oder Königs-Sohn.
Das würde mich auch interessieren.  

Selber spreche ich aber sowieso dieses g immer als g.
Ob nun bei König oder königlich oder Königreich oder Könige oder Königs - immer ein g.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Gilt das auch für den Genitiv?
> ("des Königs")


Ich sage _des Könichs_.


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Und so ist auch *könig* mit g am Ende die akzeptierte süddeutsche Variante der Standard-Sprache.


Das ist sachlich falsch und keineswegs mit dem Fall "China" vergleichbar. Im Duden gibt es hier KEINE zweite Aussprache-Angabe, weder als süddeutsch markiert noch unmarkiert. Das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied!

Bin gespannt, was Berndf dazu sagt. Hier gibt es nun wirklich keine Markierung im Duden.



Schmizzkazz said:


> *könich* mit ch am Ende akzeptiere ich als norddeutsche Variante der Standard-Sprache, aber nicht als die allein richtige und alleinseligmachende Form.


Damit liegst du dann aber wirklich falsch. Es ist zum Haareraufen hier -- immer diese dialektalen Diskussionen. Es ist traurig, dass Muttersprachler nicht wissen, wie bestimmte Wörter standardsprachlich ausgesprochen werden, und zwar ganz unabhängig davon, wie sie sie zuhause mit dialektalem Einfluss aussprechen. man hört doch auch Tagesschau und Schulen sollten es korrekt unterrichten.

Wir müssen uns schon auf den Duden einigen können und auf eine Definition dessen, was standardsprachlich ist.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist sachlich falsch und keineswegs mit dem Fall "China" vergleichbar. Im Duden gibt es hier KEINE zweite Aussprache-Angabe, weder als süddeutsch markiert noch unmarkiert. Das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied!
> 
> Bin gespannt, was Berndf dazu sagt. Hier gibt es nun wirklich keine Markierung im Duden.


Ja, ich sehe hier auch einen Unterschied.


Kajjo said:


> Es ist traurig, dass Muttersprachler nicht wissen, wie bestimmte Wörter standardsprachlich ausgesprochen werden, und zwar ganz unabhängig davon, wie sie sie zuhause mit dialektalem Einfluss aussprechen.


Naja, ich finde das eigentlich ziemlich unbedeutend. Es ist eigentlich jedem klar, dass er mit beiden Aussprachen rechnen muss und es kommt deswegen auch zu keinen Kommunikationsproblemen. Ich habe _Könik _auch schon in Standardtexten reinsten Wassers gehört (z.B. von Gründgens als Mephisto in der berühmten Aufnahme aus dem Hamburger Schauspielhaus von 1960). Es ist richtig, dass nur _Könich _Standardlautung ist, viel mehr als ein Label ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Demiurg

Hier gibt's einen guten Überblick über das Thema: Das einzIGartIGe „IG“.

Besonders interessant:


> Uneins sind sich die Autoren besonders in der Aussprache des Wortes „Königreich“. Während das Große Wörterbuch der Deutschen Aussprache sowohl die Frikativ- (erstgenannt) als auch die Plosivvariante zulässt, halten sich viele Autoren an Siebs, der „aus Gründen des Wohlklangs“ (2000: 100) die Aussprache des [ık] empfiehlt, da unmittelbar danach ein weiteres [ç] in <~reich> folgt. Dies würde jedoch auch bedeuten, dass in anderen Worten, wie „honigbleich“ oder „einzigartig“ das erste mit Plosiv realisiert werden sollte, was so jedoch nicht empfohlen wird. Diese Inkonsequenz lässt vermuten, dass das Wort „Königreich“ eine Ausnahme darstellt.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> immer diese dialektalen Diskussionen.



Wenn du die Aussprache  *kina" für China und die Aussprache *könig*  für König für Dialekt hältst, dann bist eindeutig du es, der hier falsch liegt.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Hier gibt's einen guten Überblick über das Thema: Das einzIGartIGe „IG“.
> 
> Besonders interessant:


Danke. Das ist sehr interessant.

Auch: "Es sollte immer beachtet werden, dass die Standardaussprache eine Ausspracheempfehlung ist, kein Aussprachegesetz." (ebenda)

Edit:


> Im Unterricht erscheint die Thematisierung sowohl in der Rezeption für das bessere Sprachverstehen als auch in der Produktion notwendig: So kann zum einen eine Hörübung damit verbunden werden, dass süddeutsche als auch norddeutsche Realisationen erkannt, verstanden und eingeordnet werden. Für das Sprechen empfiehlt sich jedoch der Standard.


(ebenda)


----------



## Kajjo

Aber Hutschi, Zitat: "Für das Sprechen empfiehlt sich jedoch der Standard." -- es gibt also EINEN Standard und nicht ZWEI.



Schmizzkazz said:


> Wenn du die Aussprache *kina" für China und die Aussprache *könig* für König für Dialekt hältst, dann bist eindeutig du es, der hier falsch liegt.


Woraus schließt du das?!


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Das einzIGartIGe „IG“.


Die Zusammenfassung auf Seite 7 teile ich vollumfänglich. Wenn das alle so sehen, wären wir uns einig.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Hier gibt's einen guten Überblick über das Thema: Das einzIGartIGe „IG“.


Noch eine kleine Bemerkung hierzu. In der Einleitung steht:
_Während jedoch im nordwestdeutschen Raum als regionale Variante oft auch in anderen Verbindungen als <-ig> das <g> zum Frikativ *wird*, z. B. in Hambur[ç] (statt Hambur[k]), flie[ç]t (statt flie[k]t) oder Spielzeu[ç] (statt Spielzeu[k]), was jedoch nicht als Standard gilt. _​Das klingt, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht so gemeint ist, so, als handele es sich um eine Lautverschiebung _im nordwestdeutschen Raum_. Richtig ist, dass das germanische _g_ originär ein Frikativ war und im Mittel- und Niederdeutschen die oberdeutsche Verhärtung zu einem Plosiv unterblieben ist, während sie sich im Standard, außer in _-ig_ im Silbenreim, durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage hätte ich noch an Bernd:
Bedeutet es, dass das Plosiv durch Lautverschiebung beim Sprechen entstanden ist statt durch "Lesen", also eher unabhängig von Schriftsprache?


----------



## berndf

Wir reden hier von Entwicklungen im Mittelhochdeutschen. Schriftsprache sollte da keine Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Bernd.
Dann ist auch klar, dass es so weit verbreitet und relativ stabil ist.
Ich selbst habe die Formen teilweise ziemlich zufällig verwendet. Beim Reimen, wie ich es gebraucht habe. Mich haben beide Formen erreicht ...


----------



## berndf

Im Mitteldeutschen hat sich das frikative _g_ noch weitgehend erhalten und erfuhr dieselbe allophonische Palatalisierung wie sein stimmloses Gegenstück _ch_, d.h. überall außer vor dunklen Vokalen, und am Wortende wurde dieses palatalisierte _g_ stimmlos und verschmolz mit _ch_. Dies erklärt:

_Waage_ ausgesprochen wie _Ware_.
_Gold _und _ganz _ausgesprochen wie _Jold_ und _janz_.
_Burg_ ausgesprochen wie _Burch_.
_Wege_ ausgesprochen wie _Weje_.
_König _ausgesprochen wie _Könich_.
Nur in dem letzten dieser fünf Beispielen hat sich dies in der Standardsprache durchgesetzt. In allen anderen Fällen hat die süddeutsche Version "gewonnen".


----------



## merkweg

Kajjo said:


> I am absolutely opposed to the notion that there is more than one "pronuncation according to the rules". There is one accepted standard pronunciation and nothing else.



Even Duden - if you believe they are the sole authority on pronunciation for some reason - no longer agree. Duden - Das Aussprachewörterbuch (7. Auflage 2015) p. 462:



> Die Aussprache mit [k] ist in den Positionen 1 und 2 standardsprachlich als voll akzeptabel anzusehen.



Man kann natürlich immer noch behaupten, die -ich-Variante wäre die bevorzugte, aber nicht dass es nur eine einzige standardsprachlich "richtige" Aussprache gibt und sonst nichts.


----------



## Kajjo

merkweg said:


> ie -ich-Variante wäre die bevorzugte, aber nicht dass es nur eine einzige standardsprachlich "richtige" Aussprache gibt und sonst nichts.


Dem kann ich nur widersprechen. Auch der Duden ist nicht mehr das, was er mal war, seit er die Deutungshoheit verloren hat. Hier dominiert Sprachpolitik.

Jeder kann sprechen, wie er will. Gibt ja zum Glück keine Sprachpolizei. Aber wer -ig mit [k] spricht, grenzt sich als Dialektsprecher letztlich selbst aus. Bei dieser Meinung bleibe ich. Ich wüsste auch nicht, welchen Sinn es machen sollte, falsche Aussprachen politisch zum alternativen Standard zu erklären.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Gibt ja zum Glück keine Sprachpolizei.


Richtig. Darum kann sich Sprache auch verändern und das tut sie, auch wenn das Ergebnis einzelnen missfallen mag. Es existiert schon lange kein Konsens unter gebildeten Muttersprachlern mehr, dass nur eine Aussprache "richtig" wäre (falls er je existierte) und das ist einfach so.


----------



## merkweg

Kajjo said:


> Jeder kann sprechen, wie er will. Gibt ja zum Glück keine Sprachpolizei. Aber wer -ig mit [k] spricht, grenzt sich als Dialektsprecher letztlich selbst aus.


Das dürften allein in Deutschland zig (zich?) Millionen Muttersprachler sein, die sich so angeblich "ausgrenzen", und dazu kommen noch die ca. 15 Millionen Österreicher und deutschsprachige Schweizer - auch wenn deren Sprache in Deutschland gern als minderwertig oder irgendwie nicht ganz echtes Deutsch belächelt wird.


Kajjo said:


> Bei dieser Meinung bleibe ich. Ich wüsste auch nicht, welchen Sinn es machen sollte, falsche Aussprachen politisch zum alternativen Standard zu erklären.


Nur weil du es persönlich als falsch empfindest, muss das nicht der Rest der Welt tun. Die Ausspracheregeln der alten Duden-Redaktion waren auch über weite Strecken willkürlich und basierten auf dem ebenso willkürlichen Theaterdeutsch des alten Herrn Siebs, der hier recht großzügig niederdeutsche Sprechweisen auf die hochdeutsche Schriftsprache stülpte.


----------



## berndf

merkweg said:


> basierten auf dem ebenso willkürlichen Theaterdeutsch des alten Herrn Siebs


Wenn man Siebs zum Maßstab nähme, wäre auch das hinten gesprochene _r_ "falsch". Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher, dass es bezüglich _-ig_ in Bühnenaussprache wirklich einen Konsens gab. Sehr viel autoritativer als Gründgens (siehe #70) geht es für Bühnenaussprache kaum noch.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Der von Dir ins Spiel gebrachte Ausdruck _bundesdeutsch_ ist eigentlich abwegig, da dafür bereits die Ausdrücke _hochdeutsch _und _standarddeutsch _zur Verfügung stehen.


Der Ausdruck wird von vielen  Linguisten als Gegensatz zu Österreichischen, Schweizer oder anderen hochdeutschen (Standard-)Aussprachen verwendet.
Von anderen wird er abgelehnt, weil er mit dem Zustand von vor 1990 verwechselt werden kann, als es die DDR noch gab.

Die gegenwärtige Bedeutung ist, dass es das gegenwärtige Bundesdeutsche Sprachgebiet betrifft, wenn von der Gegenwart gesprochen wird.

Es ist also eine politisch-linguistische Definition.


Kajjo said:


> Aber wer -ig mit [k] spricht, grenzt sich als Dialektsprecher letztlich selbst aus.


Das ist auf zweierlei Weise falsch. Zum einen grenzt er sich nicht aus, zum anderen kann derjenige zwar Dialektsprecher sein,
 hier geht es aber um die Sprecher von Hochdeutsch, eventuell mit Akzent, aber nicht um Dialekt.

Vergleich:  Zitate sind aus Wie wird die Endung -ig korrekt ausgesprochen? | GfdS


> *Gesellschaft für deutsche Sprache e. V.
> in Wiesbaden
> beim Deutschen Bundestag*
> Wie wird die Endung _-ig_ korrekt ausgesprochen?​



Zunächst der bundesdeutsche Fall bei Standardaussprache:


> *[A]* In der Tat begegnet man häufig der Annahme, dass die Aussprache von _-ig_ am Wortende als [ç] (also als _ch _wie in _ich_) eine nachlässige, nicht korrekte Artikulation sei – und doch handelt es sich dabei um die regelhafte Aussprache: Das Suffix _-ig_ wird standardsprachlich im Wort- und Silbenauslaut als [ç] realisiert, z. B. _Honig_ [‚ho:nıç], _stetig_ [‚ʃte:tıç], _wenig_ [‚ve:nıç]. Dies gilt auch für die Endung –_wig_ wie in _Ludwig_ oder _Hedwig_.



Alltagssprache, Dialekte, Österreichische Standardaussprache (von Hochdeutsch)


> In der Alltagssprache und vor allem in süddeutschen Dialekten, aber auch in der österreichischen Standardaussprache wird das Suffix –_ig_ am Wortende und vor Konsonant zwar häufig als [ık] ausgesprochen (z. B. _blumig_ [‚blu:mık], _häufig_ [‚hoıfık]), diese Variante entspricht jedoch nicht der hochdeutschen (in diesem Sinne bundesdeutschen) Standardlautung.


Die Gesellschaft für Deutsche Sprache korrigiert hier "der hochdeutschen (in diesem Sinne bundesdeutschen) Standardlautung."

Beim Begriff "Hochdeutsch" geht oft einiges durcheinander.

Man muss auch beachten, dass alle Laute je nach Dialekt unterschiedlich gesprochen werden können. Deshalb schließe ich im allgemeinen Dialekte aus von solchen Betrachtungen, da sie eigene Standards haben.

Edit: (Ergänzung)

Beispiel:


> Der Geenich: Anekdoten über den letzten König der Sachsen


von Hans Reimann

Im sächsischen Dialekt wird es also mit "ch" ausgesprochen. Trotzdem wird es auch in der Standardaussprache mit "ch" gesprochen. Die Argumentation zur Ausgrenzung müsste dann auch bei "ch" gelten, was am Ende absurd ist.


----------



## Hutschi

gabrigabri said:


> Wie spricht man Worte wie zwanzig, König, usw aus?
> Viele Personen haben mir gesagt, dass die korrekteste Form,  wie ein "ik" (zwanzik) ist, aber immerwieder höre ich Leute die sagen "zwanzisch, zwazich" (und im Wörterbuch steht "Könich").
> "Zwanisch" ist sicher Dialekt, aber was ist das Beste zwischen "ik" und "ich"?
> Danke! Ich bitte euch um Korrekturen!!
> Ciao



Kleine Ergänzung für das, was Du hörst. Die Standardaussprache ist ja geklärt.

Ich habe es im Sprachatlas der Alltagssprache gefunden.
Aussprache König, wenig und zwanzig «  atlas-alltagssprache






https://www.atlas-alltagssprache.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/f1_14a.jpg
Die Aussprachen sind regional unterschiedlich.


wenig:



https://www.atlas-alltagssprache.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/f1_14b.jpg

zwanzig:


----------

